# New Rubber



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

For anyone needing new tractor tires, Firestone has a really good rebate going on right now - Just installed Radial All Tractions all around at $225 off per tire.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks great! Did you get those through PA Farm Bureau? 
Noticed loader and stack removed?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

paoutdoorsman said:


> For anyone needing new tractor tires, Firestone has a really good rebate going on right now - Just installed Radial All Tractions all around at $225 off per tire.


nice rig


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

That's the biggest can of ether sitting on the floor i've ever seen....


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Looks great! Did you get those through PA Farm Bureau?
> Noticed loader and stack removed?


I didn't use Farm Bureau this time. Used a local shop that was priced almost the same for the tires, but doesn't charge a service call if replacing all 4.

She's a work in progress. Had the cab rolled over for the last couple months with the trans out. Just didn't get the stack back on yet.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I didn't use Farm Bureau this time. Used a local shop that was priced almost the same for the tires, but doesn't charge a service call if replacing all 4.
> 
> She's a work in progress. Had the cab rolled over for the last couple months with the trans out. Just didn't get the stack back on yet.


What was up with the trans?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> What was up with the trans?


It's an IVT and the C1 clutch was slipping.


----------

